# fireproof drywall



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

Type "X" or Type "C" Drywall is used in fire-rated assemblies. It is not fire-proof per se - but provides a period of fire resistance to the assembly it is built on. Having drywall near your fireplace is fine. Having it in the fireplace is not, unless it is a completely non-functioning fireplace. Even then I'd be wary.

http://www.certainteed.com/learning-center/gypsum/?qid=124


----------

